# Hotels Washington DC close to metro



## deemarket (Jun 14, 2014)

We are looking for advice on reasonably priced nights for a short stay in July near the metro to Washington DC.  The objective is to visit the Smithsonian and Capital Mall area and not break the bank.  We will have a car but feel it might be easier to park it and use public transportation.

Looking again to Tug for some answers.  I have always been amazed at all the knowledge I get from this site.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 14, 2014)

*We love Wyndham Alexandria,Va

Next to Metro(king street),just minutes to everything in DC.
Free indoor parking!

If I dont find anyone renting,I just go to ebay.
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...RC1.A0.H0&_nkw=Wyndham+Alexandria&_sacat=3252 


Great place,people and location! *














*When you go to the nice lady for your parking pass -just say NO thank you for the TOUR!!!*


----------



## deemarket (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you arubanut.  I will check out Wyndham Alexandria.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 14, 2014)

There are many hotels near the metro.  If you want to use the metro, and I would, plan to find a hotel within walking distance.  If not, find one with a shuttle to the metro.  

Nancy


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2014)

What is a good hotel near the Amtrak Central Station ?


----------



## arubanut (Jun 14, 2014)

*No problem 

As Nancy said,there are many near or close to shuttle.


Last Feb. we could not get into Wyndham old town Alexandreia 
We did stay at a place that is a great alternative.

Homewood Suites by Hilton Falls Church - I-495 @ Rt. 50
super (((CLEAN))) and it's also a suite with also "free" parking.
Hot breakfast w/eggs every morning! and also if you are staying on a weekday...Free evening (lite)dinner Mon-Thu.

The Shuttle was very easy and left the Hotel when ever you wanted!
To get picked up,just call the desk from your cell phone and they were there within 5-10 min.*






*Here is a picture of our room...
Did I mention the suite is CLEAN! and was in a NICE area!**  Two big TV's*...





*Have FUN and enjoy!!!
We love DC!!!

Try to get tickets ahead of time for the Washington Monument, selling out quick since they opened back up.

And Ford's theater just get your tickets in advance.*

*BOOK A TOUR OF THE U.S. CAPITOL*
http://tours.visitthecapitol.gov/

.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 14, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> What is a good near the Amtrak Central Station.




*Wyndham old town Alexandria -Amtrak and Metro outside your door!*


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

Beach Star said:


> We are looking for advice on reasonably priced nights for a short stay in July near the metro to Washington DC.  The objective is to visit the Smithsonian and Capital Mall area and not break the bank.  We will have a car but feel it might be easier to park it and use public transportation.
> 
> Looking again to Tug for some answers.  I have always been amazed at all the knowledge I get from this site.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are looking for a timeshare, Wyndham Alexandria can't be beat as others have posted. (Which is in Alexandria, VA about a 15 minute metro ride to DC)

If you are looking for just a few nights in a nice hotel room, I suggest you not to stay in DC, but just over the river in Arlington (which is closer to DC than Alexandria). I highly recommend Marriott Crystal City, or Hilton Crystal City. Both are affordable, and will do the trick for a few nights.  The Marriott is connected to the underground, which is like a huge underground mall, all shops and restaurants, and the metro. The Hilton is right across the street, and you will cross the street to enter the underground, and then walk to the metro (5-10 minute walk through the mall or they also offer a free shuttle that will drop you off right at the metro if you don't want to walk through the mall). Crystal city is 1 metro stop away from Reagan National Airport. And 3 stops away from DC. I usually stay at either when I'm here on business (currently here now) and its about a 5-10 minute metro ride into downtown DC depending on what stop you are going to.

If you stay at the Marriott, just take the metro from the airport 1 stop, right to the hotel.  If you stay at the hilton, they have a free shuttle from the airport to the hotel.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes,Marriott Crystal City GREAT hotel!

Our dates they wanted big$ per.nt. 
plus pay for parking


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

arubanut said:


> Yes,Marriott Crystal City GREAT hotel!
> 
> Our dates they wanted big$ per.nt.
> plus pay for parking


 you really don't need a car though at this location. Metro is right at your feet, and metro in DC is soooo convenient. A car really would be a burden. Parking in DC is expensive, and a pain in the !@#

Arubanut, check out Hilton Crystal City, when the Marriott rates are expensive during busy times, the Hilton usually has great rates. Its just across the street.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 15, 2014)

Beach Star said:


> *We will have a car...*
> Thanks in advance.



*Just make sure...Parking fee's you can add that to your Per.nt. rate $$.

As stated dont bring your car in to DC.
We went around the Mall several times before we found a spot for free curb-side.*


----------



## arubanut (Jun 15, 2014)

siesta said:


> you really don't need a car though at this location. Metro is right at your feet, and metro in DC is soooo convenient. A car really would be a burden. Parking in DC is expensive, and a pain in the !@#
> 
> Arubanut, check out Hilton Crystal City, when the Marriott rates are expensive during busy times, the Hilton usually has great rates. Its just across the street.



Thanks,I will check that out also 

Still parking fees and if you have in and out priv. is a big thing.

*Also between the two area's it's only several minutes on the Metro line.*


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2014)

We normally stay in Tysons Corner and ride the hotel shuttle into DC. I wanted to try Amtrak into Washington, DC from Norfork,  VA. This is why I asked the question.  Our stay  would be be Friday to Sunday.


----------



## janej (Jun 15, 2014)

Weekend hotel rates in dc are usually pretty affordable.  Check out hotels in Roslyn area (search for Arlington, VA) too.   There is a residence inn, a marriott, a courtyard, a Hyatt, all within easy walking distance to the metro.   There are also many restaurants in the area.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2014)

janej said:


> Weekend hotel rates in dc are usually pretty affordable.  Check out hotels in Roslyn area (search for Arlington, VA) too.   There is a residence inn, a marriott, a courtyard, a Hyatt, all within easy walking distance to the metro.   There are also many restaurants in the area.



Thanks you so much for  your suggestions.  The Residence Inn in Rosslyn looks great. Looks like a great location to the metro.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 15, 2014)

I like four Marriott Residence Inns.  They are all fairly new and near metro.  They are:

Carlyle or King Street in Old Town Alexandria

RI at Pentagon City

RI at Roslynn

There is a new one (actually converted from another brand) in DC at DuPont Circle, but I can't vouch for it since I haven't been there.

I wouldn't drive into DC.  You can actually walk across the Key Bridge to Georgetown from the one in Roslynn.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 15, 2014)

Many have suggested Wyndham Old Town Alexandria -- great place but becoming one of the most popular Wyndham resorts and therefore one of the most difficult to book.

However, there are two other hotels in the immediate vicinity, both of which can be reached on foot from the Alexandria Amtrak station (although schlepping a lot of luggage could be a drag, pun intended).

The Hilton Garden Inn is adjacent to Wyndham OTA.  And, there is an Embassy Suites just across the rather complicated intersection.  Both are reliable places to stay.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> I like four Marriott Residence Inns.  They are all fairly new and near metro.  They are:
> 
> Carlyle or King Street in Old Town Alexandria
> 
> ...



Big Matt, thanks you very much.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 15, 2014)

chapjim said:


> Many have suggested Wyndham Old Town Alexandria -- great place but becoming one of the most popular Wyndham resorts and therefore one of the most difficult to book...




*chapjim,

That is soooo true.

Last several years I have been lucky to always have rented a Friday to Monday stay at Old Town.
Once you have stayed at this place in a Two bedroom unit you will not want to stay anywere else.Average price was always under $150nt. and nice indoor parking included was a big plus and also to walk out the door to the Metro.
Stayed at Marriott Gateway a few times and it's a great hotel in a great location! But does not come close to a stay at Old Town.

This year was difficult to get into,but like many of you said there are so many choices out there.*


.


----------



## workshy (Jun 17, 2014)

I also suggest Rosslyn (where I work). If you want to visit Georgetown (which you should), it's not easy to get to by Metro (apparently, snobby Georgetown residents rejected a metro station decades ago because they don't want DC riff-raff in their tony neighborhood ) 

Best way to go to Georgetown is by foot from Rosslyn through the Key Bridge. It's a short and lovely walk where you'll see many pedestrians at all hours of the day.

You can also take the Rosslyn-Dupont Circulator bus that goes through the length of M street with many stops along the way.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 17, 2014)

The other thing that is good about Rosslyn is that you can take the metro the opposite direction to the Clarendon station (two stops) and find great restaurants within a three block radius of the metro station.  I have a company that I work with there and there is no shortage of good places to eat.  



workshy said:


> I also suggest Rosslyn (where I work). If you want to visit Georgetown (which you should), it's not easy to get to by Metro (apparently, snobby Georgetown residents rejected a metro station decades ago because they don't want DC riff-raff in their tony neighborhood )
> 
> Best way to go to Georgetown is by foot from Rosslyn through the Key Bridge. It's a short and lovely walk where you'll see many pedestrians at all hours of the day.
> 
> You can also take the Rosslyn-Dupont Circulator bus that goes through the length of M street with many stops along the way.


----------



## DVB42 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Americana is a low cost hotel next door to the Marriotts in Crystal City. It is very close to the metro. I stayed there a few years ago and it is ideal for getting into Washington DC. Parking at that time was free. It is more along the lines of a Super 8 rather than a luxury hotel but for the area it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> The other thing that is good about Rosslyn is that you can take the metro the opposite direction to the Clarendon station (two stops) and find great restaurants within a three block radius of the metro station.  I have a company that I work with there and there is no shortage of good places to eat.



This advise is better the Trip Advisor.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 28, 2014)

Well we made reservations for a Sheraton on points in College Park, MD.  They have a shuttle to Greenbelt station on the Metro.  Would this location be a long commute to the Smithsonian?


----------



## SunLover2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just looked on redweek.com and saw one night 7/4/14 for $200
That looks like a great deal to me.  Don't know if you're locked into the 4th of July time frame but there was other availability on redweek as well.
We were there for 4th of July two years ago.  Wish I had known about TUG and redweek then.  Stayed in a VRBO "garden apartment".  Would never do that again. Highly recommend any hotel other TUGGers have listed - close to the Metro.  We walked and took public transit EVERYWHERE.  Didn't use our car once after we parked it.  It isn't necessary and a lot more hassle.
Loved the fireworks at the Capitol on the 4th - wonderful!


----------



## deemarket (Jun 28, 2014)

SunLover 2 - We will be in DC just 2 nights - mid July.  Wish we could be there on the 4th, but doesn't work with our other plans. Thanks on the tip to not use VRBo and just get a hotel room.


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 28, 2014)

My guess is parking for your car will be easier in College Park and with a few transfers you can do your DC sites by Metro via the Green and Yellow lines with transfers to the Red and Blue lines including Smithsonian stop. It should work out for you even if the commute in is a little longer than from Virginia.

http://www.wmata.com/rail/maps/map.cfm


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 29, 2014)

You can also just get off the green line at either Archives or L'Enfant Plaza and hit the Smithsonian, etc. from those stops.  You may want to get off at Gallery Place also and walk around the China Town area.  There are a lot of good restaurants around the Verizon Center.  Also, I highly suggest that you spend a couple hours at the National Portrait Gallery to see the American Cool exhibit.  I really enjoyed it.  

http://www.npg.si.edu/exhibit/exhcool.html


----------



## flexible (Jun 29, 2014)

arubanut said:


> *We love Wyndham Alexandria,Va
> 
> Next to Metro(king street),just minutes to everything in DC.
> Free indoor parking! *



Could someone please tell me about the Metro stop closest to Wyndham in Old Town Alexandria. Specificallly:

- After taking the elevator from the timeshare unit to the lobby:
--- how far is the Metro entrance?
--- is there an* ELEVATOR to get to the trains?*
---- *are a lot of STEPS involved?*

We plan to be in the area for September & October. In an ideal world, we hear the J W Marriott has the best access to http://www.dccirculator.com with the least amount of steps. 

My husband is unusually healthy for his age except low vision (wet age related macular degeneration) so reducing the odds of falling is a priority in our travel planning. He's only fallen once while traveling because even though there was a wide yellow stripe on the last step since the steps and sidewalk were the same red brick he didn't realize he had reached the last step and missed stepped.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Metro elevators*

I believe all metro stations have elevators, but can't guarantee if they might be out of service for repair at any given time.

Maybe someone else will chime in about distance.  It's not that far, but will have to cross a couple of streets.

Nancy


----------



## arubanut (Jun 29, 2014)

flexible said:


> Could someone please tell me about the Metro stop closest to Wyndham in Old Town Alexandria. Specificallly:
> 
> - After taking the elevator from the timeshare unit to the lobby:
> --- how far is the Metro entrance?
> ...



*Do not go out the Lobby.
Go down to parking garage and walk out and across the street and up the elevator to tracks.*


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 30, 2014)

This gives you an overview of what to expect in the metro stations

http://www.wmata.com/accessibility/?forcedesktop=1


----------

